# LiveDVD fest auf USB-Stick installieren

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ist es möglich die Gentoo-LiveDVD fix auf einem USB-Stick zu installieren?

So das alle Einstellungen bleiben, wenn man neustartet, oder geht das garnicht?

Ich hab schon sämtliche Arten probiert, die LiveDVD vom USB-Stick bootbar zu machen.

Keine hat so funktioniert wie ich wollte: 

Man kann vom USB-Stick booten, aber wenn man Einstellungen ändert, sind die nach einem Neustart wieder weg.  :Crying or Very sad: 

LG Roland

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

ich kenn die gentoo live dvd zwar nicht, aber ich denke dass das daran liegt das hier, wie auch bei vielen anderen Live-CDs mit nem UnionFS gearbeitet wird.

D.h. beim booten wird das Dateisystem gesplittet in zwei Teile. Der eine Teil ist readonly. Hier liegt sämtlicher Code, Programme, die Konfiguration, etc..

Der zweite Teil ist der readwrite Teil. 

Liest Du eine Datei oder startest Du ein Programm, wird zuerst im RW-Teil geschaut, ob es dort vorhanden ist. Wenn nicht, wird es vom RO-Teil gelesen.

Speicherst Du eine Datei, kann die ja nicht auf die CD geschrieben werden, da die ja RO ist und wandert deshalb in den RW-Teil.

Bei live-CDs liegt der RW-Teil in ner Ramdisk, also im Speicher und geht beim Runterfahren dann verloren.

Wikipedia spricht hierbei von "Überlagerung von schreibgeschützten Dateisystemen mit RAM-Disks".

Siehe hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unionfs

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, klingt logisch.

Ist es dann möglich, die ReadWrite-Daten auch auf dem Stick zu speichern? 

LG Roland

----------

## tazinblack

Also das ist, denke ich mal, von livecd zu livecd anders. 

Ich hab mich vorn paar Wochen intensiv mit Slax befasst. Da kannst Du entweder aus nem laufenden System wieder ein ISO-Image machen oder aber einen Mechanismus verwenden, welcher beim Booten einzelne Dateien im System ersetzt.

Also wenn Du nur ne speziell angepasste Konfigdatei haben willst, klappt das zweitere Recht gut.

Die erste Variante ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn so wie Du Dich grafisch anmeldest, legt der Desktop sofort irgendwelche Konfigs ab (Iconpositionen auf dem Desktop, etc.) und die sind dann nachher auch auf der livecd dann so. Es sei denn Du löscht diese erst wieder raus, bevor Du das Image machst.  

Dazu mach ich mir immer vorher und nach ner Änderung eine Dateiliste von z.B. dem Userverzeichnis und vergleiche diese dann mittels diff.

Und ich glaubte gar nicht, wie viel Zeugs son KDE z.B. speichert.

Wo ich doch sagen muss, dass son SLAX Baukastensystem ne tolle Sache ist. Hut ab.

Lohnt sich mal anzuschauen.

Leider ist bei denen das Starten und Stoppen von irgendwelchem Zeugs für meinen Geschmack etwas eigenwillig. Stammt eben doch von Slackware ab. Da kannte ich mal einen, der konnte das recht gut, während ich da noch nicht mal auch nur nen apache ans Fliegen bekam. 

Wobei das heute auch schon anders sein mag.

Immerhin gibts ja auch ne Menge die sagen, gentoo sein ein Hardcorelinux. Dafür muss ich mir aber auch nicht ne nach der Laune irgendwelcher Ubuntubastler oder noch viel schlimmer, irgendwelcher Susenfreaks, was vorkauen lassen.

Wobei Ubuntu sicher die "schneller am laufende Variante" ist und Suse die, wo man sich auch nach nem halben Jahr Benutzung noch drüber aufregt.

Ich mags halt gern wie beim BurgerKing so a la "Have it your way".

Also schau Dir mal ein paar Slax an und mach Dir selber ein Bild.

Slax bekommt man auch sehr schnell auf nen USB-Stick. Leider konnten die Kisten, auf denen ich damit gebastelt hab leider nicht von USB booten (Pentium3 und älter). Ich verwende für sowas gerne nen IDE<->CF-Adapter. Dann noch ne 4 GB CF Karte und das reicht für die meisten Dinge gut aus auf so ner alten Kiste.

----------

